# First IVF private can second one be via NHS?



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all. 

We had IVF treatment in June 2012 which we paid for ourselves, and were blessed to fall pregnant on our first go. 

My question is, has anyone paid for their own treatment the first time, but then gone via the nhs route for a second IVF treatment...And can you do this? Does anyone know?

Many thanks
X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Any private cycles get knocked off your NHS ones, so if your CCG fund one you won't be able to use it, some CCGs fund 3 though so if that's the case you can use the other 2, contact your local one and ask for a copy of the assisted conception criteria in your area, think there's a link on one of the big fertility sites too if you google it 

Lilly xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/niac_2

/links


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Lilly83, 

Thanks so much for your response, very helpful! 

Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

No probs, congrats on your successful cycle 

Good luck! 

Lilly xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

As you have a child I very much doubt it I'm afraid.  I don't know of any CCGs that fund if there is a living child in the relationship.  Had you not been successful then you would have probably been able to.  You can self fund at NHS units which is often cheaper than the big clinics, but in terms of funded treatment I don't believe you'd get anything.  Good luck x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't even think of that point sorry, my CCG fund if you have a child but not if its with your current partner I didn't think when I read your question thanks Dudders 

Used to people asking that question after an unsuccessful cycle you see

Guess you know you get hugely reduced treatment if you egg share if that's an option for you? 

Lilly xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know anyone who has had NHS funding for a second child when they have a child together, even if their first child was conceived through a self funded cycle.

I moved to another area and did cheekily ask my local PCT and it was an absolute no.

Like Lilly has stated, egg sharing could be used to reduce the cost.

Good luck.

X


----------

